# Playlist Crime/Horror: Murder ballads, ghost stories and other eerie tales



## marietto (18 Gennaio 2014)

Una nuova playlist dedicata a canzoni con tematiche a tinte scure... Omicidi, racconti del terrore e cose affini.
Inizio con due pezzi già postati su altri 3D qualche tempo fa. 
Nel 1996 Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds pubblicarono un intero album dedicato a queste tematiche, intitolato "Murder Ballads". I brani di punta del disco erano due duetti, con le ospiti Kylie Minogue e PJ Harvey (all'epoca c'era una "storia" tra Nick e PJ).
Entrambi i pezzi raccontano di omicidi, nella prima canzone (quella con la Minogue) il protagonista maschile uccide la protagonista femminile, mentre nella seconda (quella con la Harvey) accade il contrario.

[video=youtube;__obh4w6tD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__obh4w6tD8[/video]

They call me The Wild Rose, but my name was Elisa Day, why they call me it I do not know
 For my name was Elisa Day 
 From the first day I saw her I knew she was the one, she stared in my eyes and smiled
 For her lips were the colour of the roses, that grew down the river, all bloody and wild 
 When he knocked on my door and entered the room, my trembling subsided in his sure embrace
 He would be my first man, and with a careful hand he wiped at the tears that ran down my face 
They call me The Wild Rose, but my name was Elisa Day, why they call me it I do not know
 For my name was Elisa Day 
 On the second day I brought her a flower, she was more beautiful than any woman I'd seen
 I said: "Do you know where the wild roses grow, so sweet and scarlet and free?" 
 On the second day he came with a single red rose he said: "Give me your loss and your sorrow"
 I nodded my head, as I lay on the bed, "If I show you the roses, will you follow?" 
They call me The Wild Rose, but my name was Elisa Day, why they call me it I do not know
 For my name was Elisa Day 
 On the third day he took me to the river, he showed me the roses and we kissed
 And the last thing I heard was a muttered word as he knelt above me with a rock in his fist 
 On the last day I took her where the wild roses grow, She laid on the bank, the wind light as a thief
Then I kissed her goodbye, said, "All beauty must die", then I lent down and planted a rose between her teeth 
They call me The Wild Rose, but my name was Elisa Day, why they call me it I do not know
 For my name was Elisa Day 



[video=youtube;QzmMB8dTwGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzmMB8dTwGs[/video]

Get down, get down, little Henry Lee, and stay all night with me, you  won't find a girl in this damn world
 That will compare with me, and the  wind did howl and the wind did blow La la la la la la la la la lee
 A  little bird lit down on Henry Lee
 I can't get down and I won't get down, and stay all night with thee, for the girl I have in that merry green  land
 I love far better than thee, and the wind did howl and the wind did  blow La la la la la la la la la lee
 A little bird lit down on Henry Lee
 She leaned herself against a fence, just for a kiss or two, and  with a little pen-knife held in her hand
 She plugged him through and  through, and the wind did roar and the wind did moan La la la la la
 La la la la lee A little bird lit down on Henry Lee
 Come take him by  his lilly-white hands, come take him by his feet, and throw him in this  deep deep well
 Which is more than one hundred feet, and the wind did howl  and the wind did blow
 La la la la la La la la la lee A little bird  lit down on Henry Lee
 Lie there, lie there, little Henry Lee, till the  flesh drops from your bones
 For the girl you have in that merry green  land, can wait forever for you to come home
 And the wind did howl and the  wind did moan La la la la la La la la la lee
 A little bird lit down  on Henry Lee


----------



## marietto (18 Gennaio 2014)

Una fiabesca storia di vendetta a lungo cercata:

esecuzione "dal vivo" in studio:

[video=youtube;5Sw61oITuts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Sw61oITuts[/video]

versione con la storia illustrata:

[video=youtube;iPAr7kL-mmg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPAr7kL-mmg[/video]

We are two mariners, our ship's sole survivors, in this belly of a whale, Its ribs are ceiling beams
 Its guts are carpeting, I guess we have some time to kill. You may not remember me, I was a child of three
 And you, a lad of eighteen, but I remember you, and I will relate to you how our histories interweave
 At the time you were a rake and a roustabout, spending all your money on the whores and hounds
You had a charming air, all cheap and debonair, my widowed mother found so sweet
 And so she took you in, her sheets still warm with him, now filled with filth and foul disease
 As time wore on you proved a debt-ridden drunken mess, Leaving my mother a poor consumptive wretch
And then you disappeared, your gambling arrears the only thing you left behind, and then the magistrate
 Reclaimed our small estate and my poor mother lost her mind. Then, one day in spring
 My dear sweet mother died but, before she did, I took her hand as she, dying, cried:
"Find him, Bind him, Tie him to a pole and break his fingers to splinters. drag him to a hole until he
 Wakes up naked clawing at the ceiling of his grave"
 It took me fifteen years to swallow all my tears among the urchins in the Street, until a priory
 Took pity and hired me to keep their vestry nice and neat. But, never once in the employ of these holy men
 Did I ever once turn my mind from the thought of revenge 
 One night I overheard the prior exchanging words with a penitent whaler from the sea, the captain of his ship
 Who matched you toe to tip, was known for wanton cruelty. The following day I shipped to sea
 With a privateer, and in the whistle of the wind I could almost hear 
 "Find him, Bind him, Tie him to a pole and break his fingers to splinters, Drag him to a hole until he
 Wakes up naked, clawing at the ceiling of his grave.
 There is one thing I must say to you as you sail across the sea, always, your mother will watch over you
 As you avenge this wicked deed".
 And then, that fateful night we had you in our sight, after twenty months at sea, your starboard flank abeam
 I was getting my muskets clean, when came this rumbling from beneath, the ocean shook
 The sky went black and the captain quailed, and before us grew the angry jaws of a giant whale
 Don't know how I survived, the crew all was chewed alive, I must have slipped between his teeth
 But, oh, what Providence, what divine intelligence, that you should survive as well as me
 It gives my heart great joy to see your eyes fill with fear
 So lean in close and I will whisper the last words you'll hear


----------



## marietto (18 Gennaio 2014)

Paul Kelly non è invecchiato proprio benissimo, quanto ad aspetto fisico, ma questo gli consente
di interpretare con buona credibilità il protagonista di questa storia di fanatismo

[video=youtube;ptzrY7JuG_4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptzrY7JuG_4[/video]

My name is John Johanna, I am misunderstood, lately I have been accused of grievous murder in cold blood
 My mission is most righteous, my cause is true and just 
The wicked need chastisement, you know it’s either them or us
God told me to, I did what I had to do, God told me to
 All around me empty chatter, the old men wring their hands, 
Meanwhile in broad daylight Satan gathers his unholy bands
 The mighty strength of angels carries me on my seeking flight
 My anger is a hammer – you know not its power or the hour it strikes!
 God told me to, I answer not to them or you, God told me to
 Seven golden candles flaming bring forth the Son of Man,
 In his mouth a two-edged sword, seven stars shining in his right hand
 The beast has eyes before him, the beast has eyes behind
 Those not with me are against me, they’re surely gonna feel my holy fire!
 God told me to, to thine own self be true, God told me to
 God told me to. I’m just doing what I have to do, God told me to


----------



## marietto (18 Gennaio 2014)

Una storia di fantasmi con ambientazione bellica
Il video ufficiale:

[video=youtube;ZFYxCIr-Byo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFYxCIr-Byo[/video]

e la versione estesa della canzone:

[video=youtube;VgRXdozljRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgRXdozljRs[/video]

I was a P.F.C. on a search patrol, huntin' Charlie down, it was in the jungle wars of '65
My weapon jammed and I got stuck way out and all alone, and I could hear the enemy movin' in close outside
Just then I heard a twig snap and I grabbed my empty gun and I dug in scared while I counted down my fate
And then a big Marine, a giant, with a pair of friendly eyes appeared there at my shoulder and said "Wait."
When he came in close beside me, he said "Don't worry, son, I'm here"
If Charlie wants to tangle now, he'll have two to dodge"I said, "Well, thanks a lot!"
 I told him my name and asked him his and he said "The boys just call me Camouflage"
Woah-oh-oh-oh, Camouflage, things are never quite the way they seem
Woah-oh-oh-oh, Camouflage,I was awfully glad to see this big Marine
Well, I was gonna ask him where he came from, when we heard the bullets fly
Comin' through the brush, and all around our ears, it was then I saw this big Marine light a fire in his eye
And it was strange, but suddenly, I forgot my fears.Well, we fought all night, side by side,
 we took our battle stance and I wondered how the bullets missed this man
'Cause they seemed to go right through him just as if he wasn't there
And in the mornin' we both took a chance and ran.And it was near the riverbank when the ambush came
 on top of us and I thought it was the end, and we were had then a bullet with my name on it came buzzin' 
through a bush and that big Marine, he just swat it with his hand...Just like it was a fly...
Woah-oh-oh-oh, Camouflage, things are never quite the way they seem
Woah-oh-oh-oh, Camouflage, this was an awfully strange Marine
And I knew there was somethin' weird about him,'Cause when I turned around,
He was pullin' a big palm tree up outta the ground and swattin' those Charlies with it
 from here to kingdom come
When he led me outta danger I saw my camp and waved goodbye, he just winked at me 
from the jungle and then was gone, and when I got back to my H.Q., I told 'em about my night
And the battle I'd spent with a big Marine named Camouflage
When I said his name, the soldier gulped, and a medic took my arm
And led me to a green tent on the right,He said "You may be tellin' true, boy, but this here is Camouflage
And he's been right here since he passed away last night,in fact, he's been here all week long...
But before he went, he said Semper Fi, and said his only wish was to save a young Marine caught in a barrage
So here, take his dog tag, son, I know he'd want you to have it now"
And we both said a prayer for a big Marine named Camouflage
Woah-oh-oh-oh, Camouflage, things are never quite the way they seem
 Woah-oh-oh-oh, Camouflage, this was an awfully big Marine
So next time you're in a jungle fight, and you feel a presence near or hear a voice that in your mind will lodge
Just be thankful that you're not alone, you've got some company from a big Marine the boys call Camouflage
Woah-oh-oh-oh, Camouflage, things are never quite the way they seem
 Woah-oh-oh-oh, Camouflage, this was an awfully big Marine.

Il testo è riferito alla versione estesa


----------



## marietto (18 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;ynC_PlNnC4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynC_PlNnC4M[/video]

Did you hear about the midnight rambler, everybody got to  go?
 Did you hear about the midnight rambler, the one that shut the  kitchen door?
He don't give a hoot of warning, wrapped up in a black cat  cloak
 He don't go in the light of the morning, He split the time the  cockerel crows
Talkin' 'bout the midnight gambler, the one you never seen  before, yeah
 Talkin' 'bout the midnight gambler, did you see him jump the  garden wall?
Sighin' down the wind so sadly, listen and you'll hear him  moan, yeah, well
 Talkin' 'bout the midnight gambler, everybody got to go,  dance
Did you hear about the midnight rambler, well, honey, it's  no rock and roll show
 Well, I'm talkin' about the midnight gambler, yeah, the one you never seen before
Don't you do that, don't you do that, don't you do  that
Well you heard about the Boston.... It's not one of those... Well, talkin' 'bout the midnight...
 The one that closed the bedroom door,I'm called the hit-and-run raper in anger
 The  knife-sharpened tippie-toe, or just the shoot 'em dead, brainbell jangler
 You know, the one you've never seen before, so if you ever meet the midnight rambler
 Coming down your  marble hall, well, he's pouncing like proud black panther
 Well, you can  say I, I told you so, well, don't you listen for the midnight rambler?
 Oh, you  all, play it easy as you go, I'm gonna smash down all your plate glass  windows
 Put a fist, put a fist through your steel-plated door, did you hear about the midnight rambler?
 He'll leave his  footprints up and down your hall, and did you hear about the midnight  gambler?
 And did you see me make my midnight call?And if you ever catch the midnight rambler
 I'll steal your  mistress from under your nose, I'll go easy with your cold fanged anger
 I'll stick my knife right down your throat, baby, and it hurts


----------



## marietto (18 Gennaio 2014)

Un piccolo edit per contestualizzare meglio il brano:
"Nebraska" tratta della serie di omicidi ad opera di Charles Starkweather, nel 1958. Starkweather sterminò la famiglia della sua ragazza, Caril Fugate, a Lincoln, nel Nebraska e poi fuggì con lei muovendosi tra il Nebraska e il Wyoming, uccidendo tutti quelli che avevano la sfortuna di incrociarne il cammino in momenti inopportuni o di possedere qualcosa di utile ai due.  Infine, furono catturati e Starkweather fu condannato a morte. La vicenda ispirò diversi film, tra i quali "Natural Born Killers" e, nel 1973 "Badlands", titolo usato da Springsteen per il brano d'apertura dell'album "Darkness on the Edge of Town", alcuni anni prima di "Nebraska". 

[video=youtube;Cat60NU4HR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cat60NU4HR0[/video]

I saw her standin' on her front lawn just twirlin' her baton,
 Me and her went for a ride sir and ten innocent people died  
From the town of Lincoln, Nebraska with a sawed off .410 on my lap 
 Through to the badlands of Wyoming I killed everything in my path 
 I can't say that I'm sorry for the things that we done 
 At least for a little while sir me and her we had us some fun 
 The jury brought in a guilty verdict and the judge he sentenced me to death 
 Midnight in a prison storeroom with leather straps across my chest 
 Sheriff when the man pulls that switch sir and snaps my poor head back 
 You make sure my pretty baby is sittin' right there on my lap 
 They declared me unfit to live said into that great void my soul'd be hurled 
 They wanted to know why I did what I did 
 Well sir I guess there's just a meanness in this world.


----------



## marietto (18 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;0ymxgS4XHRA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ymxgS4XHRA[/video]

No, I'll never give the hunt up, and I won't muck it up. Somehow this is it, I knew.
 Maybe fate wants you dead, too, we've come together in the very same room, and I'm coming for you!
 Do you think I'd ever let you get away with it, huh? He swooned in warm maroon.
 There's gas in your barrel, and I'm flooded with Doom. You've made a wake of our honeymoon,
 and I'm coming for you!
 "All of the headLines said 'Passion Crime' 'Newly weds Groom Shot Dead' 'Mystery Man.' God help the bride
 She's a widow, all in red, with his red still wet. She said--"
 I'll put him on the wedding list! I'll put him on the wedding list! I'll get him and I will not miss.
 Now, as I'm coming for you, all I see is Rudi. I die with him, again and again. And I'll feel good in my revenge.
 I'm gonna fill your head with lead and I'm coming for you!
 And when it's all over you'll roll over the butt of my gun: One in your belly, and one for Rudi.
 You got what you gave by the heel of my bootie. Bang-bang--Out! like an old cherootie,
 I'm coming for you!
 "All of the headLines said 'Passion Crime' 'Newly weds Groom Shot Dead' 'Mystery Man.' God help the bride!
 She's a widow, all in red, with his red still wet. She said--"
 She sure got him on the wedding list, I'll got him on the wedding list!
 I'll got him and I will not miss. I'll put him on the wedding list!
 And after she shot the guy, she committed suicide. I'm coming, Rudi! And later, when they analysed,
 They found a little one inside. It must have been Rudi's child. I shot, I shot, I shot him honey!
 Never mind, she got the guy. He hit the ground, Rudi! An eye for an eye. Ashes to ashes...
 Eye for an eye. I hit him, hit him, Rudi!, Rudi! I'm coming coming coming honey
 Eye for an eye. Rudi!


----------



## Tubarao (18 Gennaio 2014)

Le prime due di Nick Cave sono stupende, e quando ho letto il titolo del thread nell'indice ho pensato: "Adesso posto quelle due"  

Hmmm! Vediamo. Compito arduo. 

Sicuramente questa:

[video=youtube;yybD5_V_BrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yybD5_V_BrA[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (18 Gennaio 2014)

E ci metterei anche queste due:

[video=youtube;UTEMFmvLSJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTEMFmvLSJQ[/video]

[video=youtube;ClQcUyhoxTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClQcUyhoxTg[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (18 Gennaio 2014)

Mi stavo per dimenticare questa. Anatema 

[video=youtube;5a1rZrnUIRg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a1rZrnUIRg[/video]


----------



## marietto (18 Gennaio 2014)

Grazie a Tubarao per i suoi contributi, un paio di pezzi erano in lista per futuri post


----------



## Hellseven (18 Gennaio 2014)

Tocca a me

I used to love her
But I had to kill her

[video=youtube;t6YC-TuSeQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6YC-TuSeQc[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (18 Gennaio 2014)

too scared to turn your light out
cause there's somethin' on your mind
was that a noise outside the window
what's that shadow on the blind
as you lie there naked
like a body in a tomb
suspended animation as I slip into your room
I'm your night prowler, asleep in the day
night prowler, get outta my way
look out for the night prowler, watch out tonight
yes I'm the night prowler, when you turn out the light

<span style="color: rgb(51, 51, 51); font-family: arial, sans-serif; line-height: 17px;">[video=youtube;xkFcdr_-aOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkFcdr_-aOk[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (18 Gennaio 2014)

La colonna sonora seppur incolpevole della strage di Bel Air: chiedete a Charlie Manson 

[video=youtube;5fvJEpdq8a8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fvJEpdq8a8[/video]


----------



## marietto (18 Gennaio 2014)

Un altro brano dei Decemberists, questo ispirato a fatti realmente accaduti. Gli Shankill Butchers erano un gang fondata da alcuni estremisti del movimento lealista (protestanti) all'epoca del conflitto nordirlandese (i cosiddetti "Troubles"). La gang seminò il terrore, nel corso degli anni 70, nella comunità cattolica di Belfast, con numerosi efferati omicidi, portati a compimento con l'utilizzo di coltelli, mannaie e strumenti da macellaio. Verso la fine della "carriera" della gang, furono massacrati anche alcuni protestanti, in quanto considerati amici dei cattolici o scambiati per tali. Il leader della banda fu ucciso dall'IRA nel 1982, pare con la collaborazione degli avversari UVF (Ulster Volunteer Force), alla quale lo stesso era affiliato, in quanto diventato causa di grave imbarazzo per lo stesso movimento.

[video=youtube;Rqahi8PGeZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rqahi8PGeZE[/video]

The Shankill butchers ride tonight, you better shut your windows tight
 They're sharpening their cleavers and their knives, and taking all their whisky by the pint Cuz everybody knows
 If you dont mind your mother's words, a wicked wind will blow
 Your ribbons from your curls, everybody moan everybody shake
 The shankill butchers wanna catch you  Awake
They used to be just like me and you, they used to be sweet little boys, but something went horribly askew
 Now killing is their only source of joy, Cuz everybodys knows...
If you dont mind your mother's words, a wicked wind will blow
 Your ribbons from your curls, everybody moan everybody shake
 The shankill butchers wanna catch you  Awake
They used to be just like me and you, they used to be sweet little boys, but something went horribly askew
Now killing is their only source of joy, Cuz everybodys knows...
The shankill butchers on the rise, they,re waiting till the dead of night,
 Theyre picking at their fingers with their knives and wiping off their cleavers on their thighs
 Cuz everybod knows...
If you dont mind your mother's words, a wicked wind will blow
 Your ribbons from your curls, everybody moan everybody shake
 The shankill butchers wanna catch you  Awake
They used to be just like me and you, they used to be sweet little boys, but something went horribly askew
Now killing is their only source of joy, Cuz everybodys knows...
The shankill butchers wanna kill you, The shankill butchers wanna cut you
 The shankill butchers wanna catch you Awake Awake Awake Awake


----------



## marietto (18 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> La colonna sonora seppur incolpevole della strage di Bel Air: chiedete a Charlie Manson
> 
> [video=youtube;5fvJEpdq8a8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fvJEpdq8a8[/video]


Grande H7:up:Anche per gli altri contributi

Questo in particolare: come con Tubarao mi pare di aver intuito di condividere un certo amore per Bruce, da alcuni recenti post e dal tuo avatar mi sembra che forse io e te condividiamo un certo apprezzamento per questo celebre quartetto, o mi sbaglio?

Personalmente, sono molto affezionato a loro in quanto, nell'ormai lontanissimo 1977, hanno rappresentato il mio "Big Bang" musicale :smile:


----------



## marietto (18 Gennaio 2014)

Una autentica Murder ballad. Si tratta di un pezzo folk tradizionale nella versione di Tom Waits.

[video=youtube;uIipw5JOwYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIipw5JOwYQ[/video]

There was an old woman, lived by the seashore. Bow and balance me
 There was an old woman, lived by the seashore. A number of daughters: one, two, three, four
 And I'll be true to my love if my love will be true to me
 There was a young man come there to see them. Bow and balance me
 There was a young man come there to see them and the oldest one got stuck on him
 And I'll be true to my love if my love will be true to me
 He bought the youngest a beaver hat. Bow and balance me
 He bought the youngest a beaver hat and the oldest one got mad at that
 And I'll be true to my love if my love will be true to me
 Oh, sister oh, sister let's walk the seashore. Bow and balance me
 Oh, sister oh, sister let's walk the seashore and see the ships as they're sailing on
 And I'll be true to my love if my love will be true to me
 While these two sisters were walking the shore. Bow and balance me
 While these two sisters were walking the shore the oldest pushed the youngest o'er
 And I'll be true to my love if my love will be true to me
 Oh, sister oh, sister please lend me your hand. Bow and balance me
 Oh, sister oh, sister please lend me your hand and you will have Willy and all of his land
 And then I'll be true to my love if my love will be true to me
 I'll never, I'll never will lend you my hand. Bow and balance me
 I'll never, I'll never will lend you my hand but I'll have Willy and all of his land
 And I'll be true to my love if my love will be true to me
 Some time she sank and some time she swam. Bow and balance me
 Some time she sank and some time she swam untill she came to the old mill dam
 And I'll be true to my love if my love will be true to me
 The miller, he got his fishinghook. Bow and balance me
 The miller, he got his fishinghook and fished that maiden out of the brook
 And I'll be true to my love if my love will be true to me
 Oh, miller oh, miller here's five gold rings. Bow and balance me
 Oh, miller oh, miller here's five gold rings to push the maiden in again
 And I'll be true to my love if my love will be true to me
 The miller received those five gold rings. Bow and balance me
 The miller received those five gold rings and pushed that maiden in again
 And I'll be true to my love if my love will be true to me
 The miller was hung in the old mill gate. Bow and balance me
 The miller was hung in the old mill gate for drowning little sister Kate
 And I'll be true to my love if my love will be true to me


----------



## marietto (18 Gennaio 2014)

Un brano di Willy DeVille (che ci ha lasciato nel 2010), scritto in collaborazione con Mark Knopfler

[video=youtube;Y4kWztn51Yc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4kWztn51Yc[/video]

Spanish Jack had a Cadillac that he always parked around the corner
He wore his hat tipped to the side like a pimp on Easter morning
I was on the street that Saturday night when they all claim they saw him
In his cowboy shoes and shantung suit and the night was young in August.
His lady's name was Sunny Day, she had "Jack" tattooed on her shoulder
Jack played cards with Gentleman Jim and Sunny did everything Jack told her
Gentleman Jim won Jack's watch and chain in a badly dealt game of poker
Then Sunny Day kind of moved away as the last hand hit the table.
Jack he had a pair of nines and Gentleman showed three aces
You took my watch and chain and now my gold tipped cane, put both your hands up on the table
We can settle this thing in a gentleman's way, let's just step outside the doorway
The night was warm and they looked at the stars but only one would see the morning.
There's nothing lower than a cheat at cards, especially at poker
Before the Gentleman he could cheat again, the Spaniard pulled out his revolver
Spanish Jack shot Gentleman dead and the shouts sounded loud as thunder
And when the smoke it cleared Gentleman Jim lay dead, this was his last game of poker.
Jack filled Jim with so much lead, it took six men too move him over
So full of lead and oozing red, they stole the boots right off his body
If you're gonna play a game of cards, be sure with who you're gambling
This game of chance you could never win if Spanish Jack is at the table.


----------



## Hellseven (18 Gennaio 2014)

Oh si, tra Stones e Fab Four questi ultimi, e di gran lunga.
Come disse Lemmy : nonostante le apparenze i Stones recitavano il ruolo dei duri ma erano delle fighette mentre i Beatles erano dei veri rocker la cui esperienza ad Amburgo li aveva resi tosti e cattivi.


----------



## free (19 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;THdgOlsykNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THdgOlsykNk[/video]

:singleeye:


----------



## Leda (19 Gennaio 2014)

*Murder ballad...*

... sui generis :singleeye::mrgreen:

[video=youtube_share;985ll33DMfs]http://youtu.be/985ll33DMfs[/video]


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;X3c3gsjgdXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3c3gsjgdXA[/video]

What is this that stands before me?
Figure in black which points at me
Turn around quick and start to run
Find out I'm the chosen one, oh nooo!

Big black shape with eyes of fire
Telling people their desire
Satan's sitting there, he's smiling
Watches those flames get higher and higher
Oh no, no, please God help me!

Is it the end, my friend?
Satan's coming 'round the bend
People running 'cause they're scared
The people better go and beware!
No, no, please, no!​


----------



## free (20 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;6Ejga4kJUts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (20 Gennaio 2014)

*Il top dell'atrocità*

[video=youtube;l7s-oegiljE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7s-oegiljE[/video]

Like broken children at the wall / Their skin is hanging off in sheets / Each face is painted like a clown /Their blood is shining in the sun /Their wounds are powdered with white salt/ Their lips are making silent words/ I see my name as it spills out/ I see them walking on their knees/ Lead in a chain by laughing girls / I see them sucking on the dirt/ As if inhaling the whole world/ And one by one their throats are cut/ And each one sings his choking song/ And each one sings his lullaby/ And each one falls and then he's gone/ And I feel good / Yeah I feel fine / Yeah life good/ And I've been waiting far too long/ I see their bodies in the pyre / Leaking black smoke into the flames/ And all the people stand around /Shaping lips into my name / And soon the sun begins to sink / Behind the wall of dirty air / I see their bones there in the pile/ And taste the smell of burning hair / And all the children howl for milk / The rain spits down a million knives /I see you running through the field / I see you running for your useless life / I feel you choking on your tongue / I feel your breath attack your chest / The dogs are ripping at your feet / I see you bleeding out your happines /And I feel good / Yeah I feel fine / Yeah I feel good/ I finally got back what was always, righffully, mine.


----------



## Fantastica (20 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;g7Gg-DqFIkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7Gg-DqFIkM[/video]

And I'll be your fool,
I'll hide myself deep inside,
Your crimson pool.
The muddy water runs,
Beneath your folds,
You won't let me breathe,
You won't let me go.
Now you be the stranger,
And I'll be the white-skinned son,
You'll blacken my innocence,
With sugar and opium...
The children were suffocating,
Down in your damp cave,
And you were the mother,
And I was the sleeping slave.
Protect me from violence,
Hold me in your cool lips,
You drug me with kindness,
So I can pretend I exist.
Now you be the oly child,
I'll suck on your breast,
You'll feed me with gasoline,
I'll burn my name in your head.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;zFLJAHJYhh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFLJAHJYhh4[/video]
_





When it is night and there is darkness in your room
You hear a sound with sharpened ears
Then it is me 'cause I return from time to time
And I have heard your silent tears

You lock your bedroom door and close the window
Indeed you know that there is no way to hide
I get in from the door on the backside

Baby, I'm your nightmare
But I know that you will like the creeps
'Cause nothing thrills like scary deeds
I know that you will like the creeps
You know you'll like the creeps

We learned to know each other many years ago
And in those days I was your man
We never could have been a couple, you and me
But still I do the best I can

To make your sheets alive and fill the space up
That all the others still were leaving behind
To make that sweat is running down your spine

Baby, I'm your nightmare...

We make your sheets alive and fill the space up
That all the others still were leaving behind
To make that sweat is running down your spine

Baby, I'm your nightmare...

You know you can't get over me
'Cause I can set desire free
When moonlight's shining through the trees
I'm coming from your fantasies
You need that dirty mad dog, me
You cannot live without, you see
And when it's dreamtime I'll return
To feed the flame in you, it burns for me,
'Cause I'm your nightmare

Baby I'm your nightmare_


----------



## free (20 Gennaio 2014)

canzone della mala, in milanese un po' stretto, vedete se lo capite:singleeye:

...quater amis, quater malnatt:mrgreen:

[video=youtube;NXtHcFVRQJs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXtHcFVRQJs[/video]


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;zFLJAHJYhh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFLJAHJYhh4[/video]
> _
> 
> 
> ...


non la posso ascoltare dall ufficio ma il testo mi ricorda fear of the dark...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Gennaio 2014)

miss acacia ha detto:


> non la posso ascoltare dall ufficio ma il testo mi ricorda fear of the dark...


Se non fosse che non c'entra una mazza potrebbe anche essere, in effetti.


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se non fosse che non c'entra una mazza potrebbe anche essere, in effetti.


e figurati.....
scorbutico di prima mattina di lunedi.....non voglio sapere come sara venerdi pomeriggio


----------



## marietto (25 Gennaio 2014)

Grazie a tutti per i contributi, sempre ben accetti:smile:

Torniamo alla partenza, e all'album di Nick Cave intitolato "Murder Ballads". Niente duetti, stavolta, ma una storia piuttosto "cattiva" su una ragazzina "serial killer" : La maledizione di Millhaven. 

[video=youtube;ACG9wv69bKU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACG9wv69bKU[/video]

I live in a town called Millhaven, and it's small and it's mean and it's cold
 But if you come around just as the sun goes down you can watch the whole town turn to gold
 It's around about then that I used to go a-roaming singing La la la la La la la lie
 All God's children they all gotta die 
 My name is Loretta but I prefer Lottie, I'm closing in on my fifteenth year
 And if you think you have seen a pair of eyes more green then you sure haven't seen them around here
 My hair is yellow and I'm always a-combing, La la la la La la la lie
 Mama often told me we all got to die 
 You must have heard about The Curse Of Millhaven, how last Christmas Bill Blake's little boy didn't come home
 They found him next week in One Mile Creek, his head bashed in and his pockets full of stones
 Well, just imagine all the wailing and moaning
 La la la la La la la lie Even little Billy Blake's boy, he had to die 
 Then Professor O'Rye from Millhaven High, found nailed to his door his prize-winning terrier
 Then next day the old fool brought little Biko to school, and we all had to watch as he buried her
 His eulogy to Biko had all the tears a-flowing
 La la la la La la la lie Even God's little creatures, they have to die 
 Our little town fell into a state of shock, a lot of people were saying things that made little sense
 Then the next thing you know the head of Handyman Joe was found in the fountain of the Mayor's residence
 Foul play can really get a small town going
 La la la la La la la lie Even God's children all have to die 
 Then, in a cruel twist of fate, old Mrs Colgate was stabbed but the job was not complete
 The last thing she said before the cops pronounced her dead was, "My killer is Loretta and she lives across the street!" Twenty cops burst through my door without even phoning
 La la la la La la la lie The young ones, the old ones, they all gotta die 
 Yes, it is I, Lottie. The Curse Of Millhaven, I've struck horror in the heart of this town
 Like my eyes ain't green and my hair ain't Yellow, it's more like the other way around
 I gotta pretty little mouth underneath all the foaming
 La la la la La la la lie Sooner or later we all gotta die 
 Since I was no bigger than a weavil they've been saying I was evil, that if "bad" was a boot that I'd fit it
 That I'm a wicked young lady, but I've been trying hard lately
 O fuck it! I'm a monster! I admit it! It makes me so mad my blood really starts a-going
 La la la la La la la lie Mama always told me that we all gotta die 
 Yeah, I drowned the Blakey kid, stabbed Mrs. Colgate, I admit,did the handyman with his circular saw in his garden shed, but I never crucified little Biko, that was two junior high school psychos
 Stinky Bohoon and his friend with the pumpkin-sized head, I'll sing to the lot, now you got me going
 La la la la La la la lie All God's children have all gotta die 
 There were all the others, all our sisters and brothers, you assumed were accidents, best forgotten
 Recall the children who broke through the ice on Lake Tahoo? Everyone assumed the "Warning" signs had followed them to the bottom, well, they're underneath the house where I do quite a bit of stowing
 La la la la La la la lie Even twenty little children, they had to die 
 And the fire of '91 that razed the Bella Vista slum, That was the biggest shit-fight this country's ever seen
 Insurance companies ruined, land lords getting sued all cause of wee girl with a can of gasoline
 Those flames really roared when the wind started blowing
 La la la la La la la lie Rich man, poor man, all got to die 
 Well I confessed to all these crimes and they put me on trial, I was laughing when they took me away
 Off to the asylum in an old black Mariah, it ain't home, but you know, it's fucking better than jail
 It ain't such bad old place to have a home in
 La la la la La la la lie All God's children they all gotta die 
 Now I got shrinks that will not rest with their endless Rorschach tests, I keep telling them they're out to get me
 They ask me if I feel remorse and I answer, "Why of course! There is so much more I could have done if they'd let me!" So it's Rorschach and Prozac and everything is groovy
 Singing La la la la La la la lie All God's children they all have to die
 La la la la La la la lie I'm happy as a lark and everything is fine
 Singing La la la la La la la lie, Yeah, everything is groovy and everything is fine
 Singing La la la la La la la lie All God's children they gotta die

......
una curiosità pescata su youtube:
versione della canzone in polacco 

[video=youtube;eeAIRNeSx6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeAIRNeSx6E[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;mdYif7TBl64]http://youtu.be/mdYif7TBl64[/video]

Suffer Little Children" is a song by the English rock band The Smiths, that was included on their eponymous debut album in 1984. The song is about the Moors murders that took place on Saddleworth Moor, which overlooks Manchester, between 1963 and 1965.At the time of their murders many of the victims were only a few years older than Smiths' frontman Morrissey (b. 1959), who wrote the lyrics of the song after reading a book about the murders, Beyond Belief: A Chronicle of Murder and its Detection by Emlyn Williams.[2] It was one of the first songs that Morrissey and Johnny Marr wrote together.
Although five children were murdered in the Moors case, only three are named in the song: John Kilbride ("oh John you'll never be a man"), Lesley Ann Downey ("Lesley Ann with your pretty white beads"), and Edward Evans ("Edward, see those alluring lights"). The murders of Keith Bennett and Pauline Reade were not attributed to Myra Hindley and Ian Brady until 1985,after "Suffer Little Children" had already been released.


 "Suffer Little Children"


Over the moor, take me to the moor
Dig a shallow grave and I'll lay me down
Over the moor, take me to the moor
Dig a shallow grave and I'll lay me down


Lesley-Anne, with your pretty white beads
Oh John, you'll never be a man
And you'll never see your home again
Oh Manchester, so much to answer for


Edward, see those alluring lights?
Tonight will be your very last night
A woman said, I know my son is dead
I'll never rest my hands on his sacred head


Hindley wakes and Hindley says
Hindley wakes, Hindley wakes
Hindley wakes and says
Oh, wherever he has gone, I have gone


But fresh lilaced moorland fields
Cannot hide the stolid stench of death
Fresh lilaced moorland fields
Cannot hide the stolid stench of death


Hindley wakes and says
Hindley wakes, Hindley wakes
Hindley wakes and says
Oh, whatever he has done, I have done


But this is no easy ride
For a child cries
Oh, find me, find me, nothing more
We are on a sullen misty moor


We may be dead and we may be gone
But we will be, we will be
We will be right by your side
Until the day you die
This is no easy ride


We will haunt you when you laugh
Yes, you could say we're a team
You might sleep, you might sleep
You might sleep
But you will never dream


Oh, you might sleep
But you will never dream
You might sleep
But you will never dream


Oh Manchester, so much to answer for
Oh Manchester, so much to answer for


Oh, find me, find me
Find me, I'll haunt you when you laugh
Oh, I'll haunt you when you laugh
You might sleep
But you will never dream


Over the moors, I'm on the moor
Oh, over the moor
Oh, the child is on the moor


----------



## Hellseven (30 Gennaio 2014)

Death don't have no mercy in this land

[video=youtube;ob9rkipsr0g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ob9rkipsr0g[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

*Rose Clouds of Holocaust*

[video=youtube;vjWacM9s7rE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjWacM9s7rE#t=15[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (30 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;a4yQCKfMQhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4yQCKfMQhk[/video]

When life is but disappointment
And nothing is amusing
The one wild hunt
For loneliness
Is a life without god
Is an end without love
Soulless today
And soulless tomorrow
We struggle for the joy
Oh, we struggle for the joy
That life is haunted by
That life is haunted by
Its memories - its meaninglessness
Yearn to be gathered, cracked and saved
A thought, for a lifetime
A thought, for a night time

But what ends when the symbols shatter?
And who knows what happens to hearts?
But what ends when the symbols shatter?
And who knows what happens to hearts?
But what ends when the symbols shatter?
And who knows what happens to hearts?
But what ends when the symbols shatter?
And who knows what happens to hearts?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;SdvgXBsmcXw]http://youtu.be/SdvgXBsmcXw[/video]






Two pale figures 
Ache in silence 
Timeless 
In the quiet ground 
Side by side 
In age and sadness 
I watched 
And acted wordlessly 
As piece by piece 
You performed your story 
Moving through an unknown past 
Dancing at the funeral party 


Memories of children's dreams 
Lie lifeless 
Fading 
Lifeless 
Hand in hand with fear and shadows 
Crying at the funeral party 


I heard a song 
And turned away 
As piece by piece 
You performed your story 
Noiselessly across the floor 
Dancing at the funeral party


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;9j53D4o0CfQ]http://youtu.be/9j53D4o0CfQ[/video]

She stands twelve feet above the flood 
She stares 
Alone 
Across the water 
The loneliness grows and slowly 
Fills her frozen body 
Sliding downwards 


One by one her senses die 
The memories fade 
And leave her eyes 
Still seeing worlds that never were 
And one by one the bright birds leave her 


Starting at the violent sound 
She tries to turn 
But final 
Noiseless 
Slips and strikes her soft dark head 
The water bows 
Receives her 
And drowns her at its ease 
Drowns her at its ease 


I would have left the world all bleeding 
Could I only help you love 
The fleeting shapes 
So many years ago 
So young and beautiful and brave 


Everything was true 
It couldn't be a story 


I wish it was all true 
I wish it couldn't be a story 
The words all left me 
Lifeless 
Hoping 
Breathing like the drowning man 


Oh Fushia 
You leave me 
Breathing like the drowning man 
Breathing like the drowning man


----------



## marietto (3 Febbraio 2014)

:up:H7, Fantastica e Clementine (sia per gli Smith che per i Cure)

.............................

[video=youtube;e7f2LZK3zsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7f2LZK3zsY[/video]

Under the arc of a weather stain boards, ancient goblins, and warlords,
 Come out of the ground, not making a sound, the smell of death is all around,
 And the night when the cold wind blows, no one cares, nobody knows.
 I don't want to be buried in a Pet Sematary,  I don't want to live my life again,
 I don't want to be buried in a Pet Sematary, I don't want to live my life again.
 Follow Victor to the sacred place, this ain't a dream, I can't escape,
 Molars and fangs, the clicking of bones, spirits moaning among the tombstones,
 And the night, when the moon is bright, someone cries, something ain't right.
I don't want to be buried in a Pet Sematary,  I don't want to live my life again,
 I don't want to be buried in a Pet Sematary, I don't want to live my life again.
 The moon is full, the air is still, all of a sudden I feel a chill,
 Victor is grinning, flesh rotting away, skeletons dance, I curse this day,
 And the night when the wolves cry out, listen close and you can hear me shout.
I don't want to be buried in a Pet Sematary,  I don't want to live my life again,
 I don't want to be buried in a Pet Sematary, I don't want to live my life again.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;s1tAYmMjLdY]http://youtu.be/s1tAYmMjLdY[/video]

(I miss you miss you) 


Hello there the angel from my nightmare 
The shadow in the background of the morgue 
The unsuspecting victim of darkness in the valley 
We can live like Jack and Sally if we want 
Where you can always find me 
And we'll have Halloween on Christmas 
And in the night we'll wish this never ends 
We'll wish this never ends 


(I miss you I miss you) 
(I miss you I miss you) 


Where are you and I'm so sorry 
I cannot sleep I cannot dream tonight 
I need somebody and always 
This sick strange darkness 
Comes creeping on so haunting every time 
And as I stared I counted 
The Webs from all the spiders 
Catching things and eating their insides 
Like indecision to call you 
and hear your voice of treason 
Will you come home and stop this pain tonight 
Stop this pain tonight 


Don't waste your time on me you're already 
The voice inside my head (I miss you miss you) 
Don't waste your time on me you're already 
The voice inside my head (I miss you miss you) 


Don't waste your time on me you're already 
The voice inside my head (I miss you miss you) 
Don't waste your time on me you're already 
The voice inside my head (I miss you miss you) 
Don't waste your time on me you're already 
The voice inside my head (I miss you miss you) 
Don't waste your time on me you're already 
The voice inside my head (I miss you miss you) 


I miss you (miss you miss you) 
I miss you (miss you miss you) 
I miss you (miss you miss you) 
I miss you (miss you miss you) 
(I miss you miss you)


----------



## Hellseven (11 Febbraio 2014)

.. There's a killer on the loose again ....


[video=youtube;xU9rSPxNn9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU9rSPxNn9w[/video]


----------



## marietto (13 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;zeDG5VBOS14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeDG5VBOS14[/video]

I see a face when I'm dreamin' at night, beckoning me with screamin' eyes
I feel a presence everywhere,I catch a glimpse but then there's no one there
I see a dark light that I've seen before, a wishful sight and an open door, a wishful sight and a dream no more
She caught my eye from across the room, winked at me not a moment too soon
My friend was talking to me of Death, before I took another breath
I saw a dark light that I've seen before, a wishful sight and an open door, a wishful sight and a dream no more
I played the game like I didn't care, she talked to me with the skin in her hair
The message sent that she carried inside, a pretty face and then the sailor dies


----------



## marietto (13 Febbraio 2014)

*The Decemberists - Yankee Bayonet (I Will Be Home Then)
*
- non si tratta di un video ufficiale ma di una produzione amatoriale
il brano è quello originale, ma attori e regista non hanno nulla a che fare con il gruppo-

[video=youtube;WtFucc4lamM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtFucc4lamM[/video]

_Soldier_: Heart carved tree trunk, Yankee bayonet, a sweetheart left behind

_ Gir_l: Far from the hills of the sea-swelled Carolinas, that's where my true love lies

_ Soldie_r: Look for me when the sun-bright swallow sings upon the birch bow high

_ Gir_l: But you are in the ground with the voles and the weevils all a-chew on your bones so dry

 But when the sun breaks to no more bullets in battlecreek,then will you make a grave?
 For I will be home then, I will be home then, I will be home then, I will be home then, then

_Girl_: When I was a girl how the hills of Oconee made a seam to hem me in                                           

_Soldier_: There at the fair when our eyes caught, careless, got my heart right pierced by a pin
_Soldier_: But O did you see all the dead of Manassas, all the bellies and the bones and the bile?

_ Gir_l: No, I lingered here with the blankets barren and my own belly big with child

 But when the sun breaks to no more bullets in battlecreek, then will you make a grave? 
For I will be home then, I will be home then, I will be home then, I will be home then
_
 Soldier_: And stems and bones and stone walls too, can't keep me from you
 This skein of skin is all too few to keep me from you

_Solider and Girl_: But O my love though our bodies may be parted, though our skin may not touch skin
 Look for me with the sun-bright sparrow, I will come on the breath of the wind


----------



## marietto (16 Febbraio 2014)

Ancora dall'album "Murder Ballads"

[video=youtube;MEpD5pj48qA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEpD5pj48qA[/video]

They found Mary Bellows cuffed to the bed with a rag in her mouth and a bullet in her head, O, poor Mary Bellows 
 She'd grown up hungry, she'd grown up poor, she left her home in Arkansas, O, poor Mary Bellows 
 She wanted to see the deep blue sea,he travelled across Tennessee, O, poor Mary Bellows 
 She met a man along the way he introduced himself as Richard Slade, O, poor Mary Bellows 
 Poor Mary thought that she might die when she saw the ocean for the first time, O, poor Mary Bellows 
 She checked into a cheap little place, Richard Slade carried in her old suitcase, O, poor Mary Bellows 
 "I'm a good girl, sir", she said to him, I couldn't possibly permit you in, O, poor Mary Bellows 
 Slade tipped his hat and winked his eye and turned away without goodbye, O, poor Mary Bellows 
 She sat on her bed and thought of home with the sea breeze whistling all alone, O, poor Mary Bellows 
 In hope and loneliness she crossed the floor and undid the latch on the front door, O, poor Mary Bellows 
 They found her the next day cuffed to the bed witha rag in her mouth and a bullet in her head
 O, poor Mary Bellows 
 So mothers keep your girls at home, don't let them journey all alone
 Tell them this world is full of danger and to shun the company of strangers
 O, poor Mary Bellows, O, poor Mary Bellows


----------



## marietto (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;n7zyfArxibk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7zyfArxibk[/video]

It was just a little while past the Sunset Strip, they found  the girls body in an open pit
 Her mouth was sewn shut, but her eyes were  still wide gazing through the fog to the other side
They booked me on a whim and threw me deep in jail, with no  bail, sitting silent on a rusty pail
 Just gazing at the marks on the  opposite wall, remembering the music of my lovers call
So you make no mistake, I know just what it takes to  pull a mans soul back from heaven's gates
 I've been wandering in the dark  about as long as sin, but they say its never too late to start again
Oh when, oh when will the spirit come a-callin' for my soul  to send
 Oh when, oh when will the keys to the kingdom be mine again?
It was dark as the grave, it was just about three when the  warden with his key came to set me free
 They gave me five dollars and a  secondhand suit, a pistol and a hat and a worn out flute
So I took a bus down to the Rio Grande and I shot a man  down on the edge of town
 Then I stole me a horse and I rode it around til the sheriff pulled me in and sat me down
He said, you make no mistake, I know just what it takes to pull a mans soul back from heaven's gates
 I've been wandering in the dark  about as long as sin, but they say its never too late to start again
Oh when, oh when will the spirit come a-callin' for my soul  to send
 Oh when, Oh when will the keys to the kingdom be mine again?
Well the sheriff let me go with a knife and a song so I  took the first train up to Oregon
 And I killed the first man that I came  upon 'cause the devil works quick, you know it dont take long
Then I went to the river for to take a swim, you know that  black river water is as black as sin
 And I washed myself clean as a newborn  babe, and then I picked up a rock for to sharpen my blade
Oh when, oh when will the spirit come a calling for my soul  to send
 Oh when, oh when will the keys to the kingdom be mine again?
 Oh when, oh when will that black river water wash me clean again
 Oh  when, oh when will the keys to the kingdom be mine again?


----------

